# New speakers for old Hi Fi systems



## PSchaffter (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi - I want to buy speakers for my old Technics Hi Fi. Just need to double check will all new speakers fit old Hi Fi equipment?
I am looking at Cambridge Audio MINX MIN10 speakers - will they fit my Technics Hi Fi pls? If not how can I find out online which speakers will fit as its not clear where that info is on the online sites....?
Also they are sold singularly but why since I surely still have to buy 2 to get stereo sound?!

Many thanks


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

PSchaffter 
wecome to the forums,

as far as having to buy 2, well, some things come in pairs, some come each, even speakers

as far as the speakers "fitting" - as long as you are able to have a connection from the "old Technics Hi Fi" to the speakers, they will "FIT" - BUT....

you didn't give a lot of specs to be able to make much of a recommendation with

so, couple questions:
was this "old Technics Hi Fi" an all-in-one, [just the hi-fi and the speakers already wired up], or is this a multi-piece system? [tuner, amp, speakers, etc.]

what is the wattage output rating of your "old Technics Hi Fi" to the speakers per channel?

is your "old Technics Hi Fi" capable of, [to use the new buzz-words], 2.1, 3.1, etc. hook-ups? [2.1 = left, right and a sub-woofer is all that means, and so on]

what size is the room the speakers will be "filling" with sound?

how loud do you like your music? 

how close will you be to the speakers?

are we just thinking of a left and right channel?

from this:
http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/specifications.php?PID=596&Title=Specifications
Min 10 speaker
Frequency Response: 140Hz-20kHz
Power Handling: 15-50 W Recommended
Drive units: 1 x 2.25" BMR
Dimensions (H x W x D): 78 x 78 x 85mm (3.1 x 3.1 x 3.3")
Weight 0.43kg (0.95lbs)
Finishes: 
High gloss black
High gloss white

if your "old Technics Hi Fi" is capable of more output wattage than what the speakers are capable of handling, in this case, the cambridge a max of 50 watts recommended, the speakers aren't going to last very long 

is the frequency response what you are looking for?

maybe what you should do first is go to a store that sells tuners, amps and speakers, listen to some different units, listen to a few different sets of speakers, even pay attention to some of the terminology the clerk is using, if some of the words are gobley-****, ask what the terms mean 

REMEMBER, you don't HAVE to BUY there,

AND, DON'T get caught-up-in-the-moment and buy something that when you get it home, the other half throws you AND your new toys out!!!


----------



## PSchaffter (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks! I have found out answers to some of your questions but firstly, (since this will probably rule out the MINX MIN10 speakers anyway), the current speakers and the label says 60w on each - so presumably the Technics Hi Fi is too powerful then? 
If the MIN10 wd be ok I'll send u the other info.

Thanks!


----------



## PSchaffter (Aug 28, 2011)

Following on to my last reply, I've re-read yr reply and will answer a couple of other questions that seem relevant:

I live in a flat and although I probably play music the loudest and the sound proofing's pretty good, I don't turn the volumn up to maximum. The volumn control lights up to two thirds - but don't know if this is accurate. The room size is about 12x12' but I often play to hear it in the other rooms, albeit they are close by being a smallish flat. 

So if I am not going to be playing music really loud, i,e, to its capacity then the MINX MIN10 speakers may be suitable afterall?
I hope so cos my main aim is to save space while retaining a good quality sound. Also the current speakers are past their best.

By the way, the Technics Hi Fi is a combined Amp and cassette player/recorder and separate Tuner and separate turntable.

Model 360 series
Model nos: 
Amp/cassette X920
Tuner 930L

Speakers - not sure but 60w each.

I've found the Technics operating instructions for each model and the 360 series sales brochure.

Thanks again!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

PSchaffter said:


> So if I am *not* going to be playing music really loud, i,e, to its capacity then the MINX MIN10 speakers may be suitable afterall?


yes



PSchaffter said:


> Speakers - not sure but 60w each.


not that much difference - 50 watts versus 60 watts 



PSchaffter said:


> The room size is about 12x12' but I often play to hear it in the other rooms, albeit they are close by being a smallish flat.


smaller speakers can't move as much volumn of air as larger ones to be able to transmit the sound waves in a large room, [the actual physical size of the speaker cones themselves]
so-called "short-throw" speakers, [commonly used to hook to a pc]
versus 
"long-throw" speakers, [such as used in a large room with a home-theatre]

so i don't see where there should really be any problem in that you already recognize the limitations involved 

do remember to keep the 'polarity' the same from your amp to the speakers, the wire hook-ups the same on both speakers, if you don't, it's the easiest way to get a feed-back, floating-ground, whatever, [means it'll have a 'rumble' - 'hiss' - 'staticy' - noises instead of just good listening music]  

so have fun and enjoy your new set-up


----------

